# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap/gewicht en spijsvertering - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Zwangerschap en vaak voorkomende problemen met gewicht en spijsvertering.*

Het lichaamsgewicht onder controle houden tijdens een zwangerschap is niet altijd gemakkelijk. En als ook spijsverteringsproblemen opduiken, dan kunnen de eerste maanden van een zwangerschap behoorlijk lang en zwaar zijn. Wij geven u alvast een aantal tips. 


*Spijsverteringsstoornissen* 

Misselijkheid en braken
Deze problemen verdwijnen meestal spontaan tijdens de vierde maand van de zwangerschap, maar ze kunnen wel zwaar om dragen zijn. Wat kan men er aan doen? 
• Verspreid uw maaltijden over de hele dag: neem drie lichtere maaltijden en een, twee of drie tussendoortjes in de voormiddag, namiddag in ’s avonds. 

*Zuuroprispingen* 
Zuuroprispingen komen vaak voor bij zwangere vrouwen. Het goede nieuws is dat men er iets aan kan doen. 
• Eet traag en kauw uitvoerig. 
• Vermijdt vet, zuur en gekruid voedsel. 
• Ga na het avondmaal niet meteen slapen. 
*
Constipatie*
Constipatie kan het gevolg zijn van een voeding die weinig of onvoldoende vezels bevat. 
• Drink veel water (minstens 1,5 liter per dag) en geef de voorkeur aan water dat rijk is aan magnesium (meer dan 50mg/l).
• Eet meer vezelrijke voedingsmiddelen: fruit en groenten, volkoren brood en granen. 
• Zorg voor voldoende lichaamsbeweging op voorwaarde dat er geen contra-indicaties zijn. Stap bijvoorbeeld minstens 30 minuten per dag. 
• Gebruik geen laxeermiddelen, tenzij ze voorgeschreven worden door uw arts. 

*
Problemen met het lichaamsgewicht* 

Misselijkheid, braken en zuuroprispingen zijn symptomen die bij het begin van een zwangerschap een correcte voeding kunnen verhinderen. Daarom is het belangrijk dat het lichaamsgewicht in de gaten gehouden wordt en dat men zich één a twee keer per week weegt. Als u niet bijkomt of gewicht verliest, dan moet u uw arts raadplegen. Komt u teveel bij (het aangeraden extra totaalgewicht voor een zwangerschap bedraagt 12 kg) dan moet u daar ook over praten met uw arts. 
Een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding moet normaal gezien volstaan om tegemoet te komen aan de noden van de moeder en die van het ongeboren kindje. Dat men zou moeten ‘eten voor twee’ is een misverstand. 
Diëten tijdens de zwangerschap zijn sowieso uit den boze voor zwangere vrouwen. 


*
Uitkijken met soja en phytosterolen!* 

Tijdens een zwangerschap zijn bepaalde voedingsstoffen erg belangrijk. Dat is het geval met vitamine B9 (folaten), calcium, vitamine D, ijzer en jodium. 

Drinken (alcohol) en roken zijn gevaarlijk en sommige voedingsmiddelen mogen slechts met mate geconsumeerd worden (lever en producten op basis van lever, cafeïne). Dat geldt ook voor producten op basis van soja die ongewenste bijwerkingen kunnen hebben voor de foetus. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek bij dieren. Wat phytosterolen betreft, producten die gebruikt worden om het cholesterolgehalte in het bloed te doen dalen, zijn de risico’s niet gekend. Als voorzorgsmaatregel worden ze dan ook afgeraden in geval van zwangerschap, ook als de vrouw een te hoog cholesterolgehalte heeft. 


15/01/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

